

Microsoft COFEE leaks all over the Internet - gursikh
http://www.crunchgear.com/2009/11/06/siren-gif-microsoft-cofee-law-enforcement-tool-leaks-all-over-the-internet/

======
anigbrowl
I don't understand why this isn't a hot topic on HN right now. COFEE basically
just installs a suite of mostly standard system administration/analysis tools
onto a USB drive, and can then be used to glean info from a suspect's computer
without disturbing any running processes (so you can see if they've been
logging onto super-illegal-porn.com or dangerously-insecure-server.com etc.).
Plus passwords and other good stuff.

